# Oklahoma Joe ET732 Probe Routing



## floridarandy (Mar 14, 2012)

Greetings - newbie with old style 16" Oklahoma Joe I've just restored.  From jut a little reading here I've realized the importance of temp control...especially as I get used to smoking.

I've seen many threads about eyelets for probes but none through the 1/4" steel of the OJ.  I can certainly run the probes under the lid but I'm concerned about the weight of the OJ lids crimping the probe wires over time.

I guess the threaded brass lamp rod would work but thought I see if any other solutions have been discovered.

Thanks in advance.

Randy in Florida


----------



## alblancher (Mar 14, 2012)

Randy you did a great job on the renovation if you are worried the lid will crimp the wire,  I've had mine quite a few years and I can always find some place to sneak the wire that isn't to tight.    Did you think about putting a grinder on the edge of the lid and beveling it out enough that the wire doesn't get pinched?


----------



## floridarandy (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks alblancher.  Your suggestion is a wise one and likely the route i'll take barring a method for a simple, but dedicated port.  Although crimping was a factor, I also assumed it would be reduce the chance of catching the wire with a mops or tongs as i envisioned the port below the opening (above the grill) or to the side of the opening.  Certainly not a big deal to try and avoid, tho, if need be. 

Look forward to learning more from the site as we explore our "new" OJ.

Randy


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 14, 2012)

Though I do not own an OJ, on my WSM I simply cut a slot in the body so when I place the lid on it doesn't crimp the wires.  I imagine you could do something similar.

I find that I can remove the lid, and the meat (or entire cooking grate) without disconnecting probes from the grate or pulling it from the meat, and put the lid back on without loosing all the heat.  With holes or grommets, I would have to remove them from the grate and/or meat to remove meat and/or the grate from the cooker.   I figure the less I poke the meat the better.


----------

